# Spilled coke into my mechanical keyboard...



## Evil Penguin

I think I died a little inside.

Took me like 1-2 hours to take the entire thing apart and clean it best I could.

But now some of my keys (especially my space bar) feel gunky and doesn't really click. 

Should I dump the PCB into rubbing alcohol or something?


----------



## axipher

Sounds like you might have to clean the individual switches themselves.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sounds like you might have to clean the individual switches themselves.


I've tried taking the switch apart but I'm not sure it can be done with this keyboard.


----------



## bavman

Since you have a plate mounted board you'd have to desolder all the switches, open them, clean them, then resolder them. They can't be opened while soldered to the PCB through a plate


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavman*
> 
> Since you have a plate mounted board you'd have to desolder all the switches, open them, clean them, then resolder them. They can't be opened while soldered to the PCB through a plate


Well fudge...

I used my Datavac to try and see if it was still wet and for sure the coke got into the switches.

Now my spacebar got sticky. 

Does anyone think that soaking the PCB into distilled water/99% isopropyl alcohol would be a good idea?


----------



## bgtrance

I am in the same boat. Couple of drops of Fanta got on my left shift button on my Deck. I am taking apart tonight too see how I can clean it...


----------



## MME1122

I'm no expert but I think distilled water would be your best bet. Rubbing alcohol should be used more sparingly, and I don't think it will dissolve sugary coke as well as water. Make sure to actuate the switches, it'll help break up the sugar.

If you don't want to soak the whole thing you could use a dropper and add water while clicking the switch. It's probably safer, but more tedious.

In either case you have to make sure the board is completely, 100% dry before you plug it back in. It should sit for a couple days, or if you want to try the rice trick, wrap the board in paper or burlap to keep the rice grains out of it.


----------



## bgtrance

I am waiting on my brother to bring me some 70% rubbing alcohol with a syringe and a needle. I am gonna inject that stuff into the switch and keep pressing it to get the gunk out. After which I will let the board dry outside for a bit and test it out. Should work out in concept


----------



## Spacedinvader

I'd just dunk it in water and press the keys. Leave it a while, go back and press the keys. Rinse and repeat (sorry for the pun







) a few times then let dry for a few days as it will take a quite while for all the moisture to dry out. (put it in a box with a bag of silica gel might help speed this up)


----------



## Stengah

EDIT - Removed in light of quality information.


----------



## bgtrance

Update: After using the technique in my previous post and letting it dry, the button is working perfectly like new and it does not feel sticky! I am not putting any liquid/food near my precious Deck (or computer for that matter) ever again.


----------



## Reptile

http://www.overclock.net/t/1255538/help-broken-my-qpad-mechanical-keyboard-after-spill#post_17215757


----------



## RallyMaster

Well, now you know not to drink soda around your $100 keyboards


----------



## Spacedinvader

No. Now you know what to do when you experience a fail near your $100 keyboard


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Well, now you know not to drink soda around your $100 keyboards


I

I payed 180 for my Deck


----------



## ripster

I, I matey.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1255538/help-broken-my-qpad-mechanical-keyboard-after-spill#post_17215757


Nice link!

Somebody should sticky that!


----------



## redhat_ownage

dont use alcohol, the keys have grease in them, if you use alcohol it will break up the grease and the keys will be very stiff.


----------



## Stengah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*
> 
> dont use alcohol, the keys have grease in them, if you use alcohol it will break up the grease and the keys will be very stiff.


Mmm....thanks for mentioning that, it's good to know.


----------



## benben84

I've heard a dishwasher works fine, not going to try myself but a company I worked for once used to take every keyboard that needed cleaning and put them in a dishwasher. Left them out for a week to dry and not one had ever failed. I'd think just the soaking in warm water would be better though.


----------



## ripster

Dishwasher for Mechanical Keyboard?

You first.

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?12935-Is-this-Model-M-worth-20-shipped&p=251120&viewfull=1#post251120


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*
> 
> dont use alcohol, the keys have grease in them, if you use alcohol it will break up the grease and the keys will be very stiff.


Mines are already stiff as it is. Freaking MX Clears...


----------

